# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy phay nhôm 3040

## duyvinh101

Chào các bác trên diễn đàn, em tham gia đã lâu nay mới tự tay làm máy cnc, con máy này hiện tại đã làm ngon rồi các bác ạ, em chỉ viết lại những gì em đã làm
đầu tiên là em lên bản vẽ, và máy em sẽ sử dụng toàn bộ là kết cấu thép tấm hàn và chấn
tính là làm em mua về hơn 1 tạ sắt tấm đã chấn và cắt rồi tiến hành hàn chấm, rồi hàn mic cho chắc mang đi phay phẳng mất 1 ngày thì song
em sắp lên hình thử xem sao
Đính kèm 76775
Đính kèm 76776
Đính kèm 76777
Đính kèm 76778
Đính kèm 76779
em taro ren mất 1 ngày mới song, taro sắt cứng và mệt quá các bác ạ
quá trình căn chỉnh là mệt nhất em mất cả 1 tuần dành thời gian căn chỉnh cho em nó
đúng là có công mài sắt có ngày nên kim


đầu tiên em định sử dụng động cơ bước nhưng nhìn nó bé quá, em chuyển qua dùng servo cho nó khỏe
thông số em nó như sau
phần điện em dùng mach3 usb 
động cơ servo 57
có chống nhiễu
nguồn cao áp 48v
củ đục 1,5kw có thể lắp củ 2,2 hoặc 3kw đều đc
ray trượt vuông 20 cho 3 trục
vitme bi phi 1605 cho 3 trục
máy nặng khoảng 1500kg
cái mặt bàn em tự cho nó cắn nó luôn, bàn sắt luôn ạ

củ đục 1.5kw cắn dc mới tài các bác ạ
máy em có thể nâng lên củ 2,2 hoặc 3kw vẫn dc ạ
hiện máy em đang lắp củ 1,5kw thôi
phay nhôm ngọt lịm
video em nó ăn sắt, kêu hơi to do múi phay bị cùn và mẻ nhé
video lúc em làm chưa có máy bơm nước cho củ đục nên phải dùng thau chậu cho tự chảy




các nút bấm trên máy hết ạ


các bác quân tâm muốn giao lưu liên hệ với em qua zalo sdt 0337952868 nhé
em sẽ up video và hình ảnh sau nhé
còn nữa ạ

----------

anhcos, CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## hminhtq

Con đầu tay đỉnh quá chúc mừng bác

----------


## elenercom

Quá đẹp cho một con máy đầu tay.
Mình cảm nhận là nếu bác chủ làm X400 y300 thì có vẻ thuận mắt hơn
Con này mà 1500kg thì hình như hơi thừa cân heheh
Chúc mừng bác có đồ chơi ngon.

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này e đảm bảo k quá 1000kg. nhìn áng chừng tầm 600kg thôi

----------


## nhatson

> con này e đảm bảo k quá 1000kg. nhìn áng chừng tầm 600kg thôi


em nghĩ là 150kg, đánh bị dư 1 số 0

----------


## nnk

> Chào các bác trên diễn đàn, em tham gia đã lâu nay mới tự tay làm máy cnc, con máy này hiện tại đã làm ngon rồi các bác ạ, em chỉ viết lại những gì em đã làm
> đầu tiên là em lên bản vẽ, và máy em sẽ sử dụng toàn bộ là kết cấu thép tấm hàn và chấn
> tính là làm em mua về hơn 1 tạ sắt tấm đã chấn và cắt rồi tiến hành hàn chấm, rồi hàn mic cho chắc mang đi phay phẳng mất 1 ngày thì song





> con này e đảm bảo k quá 1000kg. nhìn áng chừng tầm 600kg thôi





> em nghĩ là 150kg, đánh bị dư 1 số 0


chắc đúng là 150kg á, chủ tút mua có hơn tạ sắt về hàn xong đem phay bớt nữa, nếu tấn rưỡi không lẻ mớ ray mô tơ này nọ hơn tấn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hoàn thiện che chắn bụi vào bác ah. Để thế này vệ sinh vất lắm

----------


## duyvinh101

150kg nhé các bác. Em dag làm nốt mấy thứ che chắn nốt là OK
Cái bàn chữ T em tự cho nó ăn và phay mặt đảm bảo phẳng

----------


## buithonamk42

BOB USB của bác có chạy ổn không? có kết nối tay quay MPG ko?

----------


## nhatdang_daisu

Cụ cho em hỏi cách để canh trục chính vuông với mặt bàn được không ah.

Của em nó hơi lệch 1/2 dao ăn xâu hơn khi chạy máy thì bị gợn tay. Nhìn dạng sóng gối đầu đường dao này qua đường dao khác, không có mặt phẳng.

xin cảm ơn.

----------


## duyvinh101

của bác đây, nhìn là làm dc ngay
QUAY TRÒN ...

----------


## duyvinh101

nay em vừa dùng máy làm hàng cho khách luôn. khoe các bác 1 xíu

----------

CKD, Fusionvie, Ga con, Gamo, gia công sản phẩm từ mica, Tuấn

----------


## bravesoldier

Mấy hình ở post #1 bị lỗi rồi bác @duyvinh101 ơi!

----------

